# Gun Show!!



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sept. 10-11 at the ABBA Temple in Mobile:thumbsup:


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting the shows. I get a little bit tired of the same old show here in Pensacola. Chevelle427 posted the show in Robertsdale and it was pretty cool. 

Ted


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fairgrounds were boring.....again


Although I did pick up a .22 conversion for the Glock 19


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

@ ted-hurst no problem


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

today was a little lame, 5 vendors not there i know of, didnt find most of what i was looking for but did get some DPMS 308 mags for $22 ea.

traded the MPA 45ACP off
bought a 91-31 and sold one too
found some vintage herretts grips for my colt MK-III trooper
walked out with $10 more then i walked in with.
no deals on reloading stuff about the same price as local
_*meet some good PFF members*_ :thumbup:
FOUND A GREAT PRICE ON m3 MAGS $40 at the show but i found some for $30 local
no sub2000 40sw to be found



> Thanks for posting the shows. I get a little bit tired of the same old show here in Pensacola. Chevelle427 posted the show in Robertsdale and it was pretty cool.


_*that show was slower then normal, most of the time there is more reloading stuff and a few more vendors*_


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I haven't been to one of the local shows in over a year. Everytime I go it's just more of the same vendors, stun gun guy, and not that many great private sales.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I spent more on the entry fee and the wounded warrior raffle then I did inside. Guess that's good for the bank account.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Apollo46 said:


> Fairgrounds were boring.....again
> 
> 
> Although I did pick up a .22 conversion for the Glock 19


How much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The stun gun guy is a THIEF if you are talking about that arab guy. He is not very welcome on Navarre pier after stealing fish out of my cooler.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just incase anybody forgot.....


----------

